# please ID my P



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

guys, i bought this as a white diamond rhom.. i've had it for about a year and a half now and is 4.75" from tip to tip.. its really shy so i couldn't get a decent pic until i decided to move him to a new planted tank.. please help me ID to be sure what species it is:

here are close up shots of his belly region.. i've read that some serra's can be identified this way..

a couple more close up shots.. sorry that's as clear as i can get it..

View attachment 145618


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks like S. Sanchezi to me.

Randy
CFB


----------



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

View attachment 145621


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

10000000000000000000%

S. Sanchezi

as frank would say ID complete


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i would of said S. Sanchezi also

but just by the snout it makes me think this is a S. medinai


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Deffinately sanchezi


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Red throat spilo.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gorgeous S. sanchezi you have there.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

SNAKEBITE said:


> i would of said S. Sanchezi also
> 
> *but just by the snout it makes me think this is a S. medinai*


have u been smoking?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> i would of said S. Sanchezi also
> 
> *but just by the snout it makes me think this is a S. medinai*


have u been smoking?
[/quote]

















looks very similar...yea my first thought was a sanchezi but i also had a second thought that it could be a medinai


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

medinai dont get red eyes. clearly this specimen does, it is a sanchezi.


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm no expert but I would guess sanchezi.


----------



## kido (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks guys, sanchezi it is then


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

sanchezi, but i must comment on the amount of pics provided. many people psot one really sh*t pic and say "id my fish from this aweful fish." i must applaud the surplus of pics


----------

